# Quick dumb question....



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

The more u post and contribute, the more credits u get.


----------



## Fold (Feb 25, 2009)

Well yeah, I was able to piece that much together. What I was really asking is what they're for.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

yea i was wondering that too


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

use the search button. its been asked before(be me actually). just ignore the credits


----------

